# New Shop Dog proves me wrong



## Burl Source (Sep 19, 2011)

I have always said that I don't like pit bulls.
I thought they were mean dogs and not to be trusted.
That wasn't based on anything other than my opinion.
Well......my opinion has changed.

Several days ago we were adopted by a pit bull.
He just showed up and stayed. I guess he wanted to be one of the shop dogs here.
When he showed up he was kind of skinny and hand shy like maybe he had been smacked around.
Now he is happy, very affectionate and extremely mellow.

I really like him. Hope he decides to stick around.
We call him Kirby.


----------



## mc2442 (Sep 19, 2011)

Looks like he has some character to him. A lot of people swear by the breed as lovable dogs, and the only ones that I have me have been great.


----------



## Andrew H (Sep 19, 2011)

Look at that face! Good looking dog you got there Mark.


----------



## Burl Source (Sep 19, 2011)

He goes to the vet tomorrow for a check up. He looks a little too pink around the nose to me.

He makes me laugh because sometimes he comes to my shop door and just stands there looking in.
Once you make eye contact his tail starts wagging.

If you scratch him back by his hips, he falls over kicking his leg and stirs up a cloud of dust wagging his tail.
He likes to follow me around. If you stop for a moment he just wants to stand there and lean against you.
He is one of the most affectionate dogs I have seen. But he doesn't come close until you tell him it is ok.

I am pretty sure he understands when I am talking to him. 
We have had some good conversations. Kind of one sided, but he is a good listener.
Right now he's a little camera shy but I am sure that will change.


----------



## Salty dog (Sep 19, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 19, 2011)

America's dog. Maligned because of macho a$$wipes who think they make them look bad. The most underrated dogs around. But I'm probably biased.


----------



## tk59 (Sep 19, 2011)

I have some neighbors that recently moved in and have a pitbull. I wasn't particularly pleased to know that but I was over there helping their kids with their bicycles and I have to say, I had a great time with the dog. I'm not saying anything about the breed one way or the other but this one was cool, as far as I could tell. I wasn't playing gently with her either. There was plenty of bowling over going on and she kept on coming back for more.


----------



## Lefty (Sep 19, 2011)

I've never met a pitbull I didn't like. They're lovers, much smarter than people think and very trainable. I personally think they're great looking too, but then again, I am a huge dog lover.
Looks like you found a great one Mark!


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 19, 2011)

About that looking at you thing- Steeler does that to me too. He's the first dog that I have had that will stare into your eyes. Dogs are not supposed to do that, according to conventional "wisdom".


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 19, 2011)

awww


I like pits. But I live in an apartment. So everyone's pits are anxious and tense.


----------



## Burl Source (Sep 24, 2011)

Kirby is getting settled in pretty good here.
This is his usual pose.





He is still a little camera shy.





Now he figures out that's a doggy treat in my hand.


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 24, 2011)

Future shop dog:


----------



## RRLOVER (Sep 24, 2011)

That's a good looking dog.......I hope you both benefit from him adopting you.


----------



## Jim (Sep 25, 2011)

The best ones always pick us.

Enjoy!


----------



## Salty dog (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## SpikeC (Oct 2, 2011)

I need one of those for my Staffies!


----------



## Salty dog (Oct 2, 2011)

photoshop and iron on transfers.


----------



## Salty dog (Oct 2, 2011)

If you want, send me some photos you think might work and I'll create one for you. You'll have to do the ironing. You could say what ever you want


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks, butt we have the technology here to do the deed! My wife is a pro photog and a PS wizard!

http://www.marycornelius.com/


----------



## Salty dog (Oct 2, 2011)

I'd say.


----------



## RRLOVER (Oct 2, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> Thanks, butt we have the technology here to do the deed! My wife is a pro photog and a PS wizard!
> 
> http://www.marycornelius.com/


 
Beautiful pics!! Tempel Lipazzans are minutes from my home.I take my girl to the shows, amazing horses to say the least.


----------



## Seth (Oct 3, 2011)

Great looking dog... My dog goes to visit the sick kids and is certified TDI. She can blink on command, close doors, open the hospital doors (the metal plate on the wall), and was trained as an agility dog. Pit Bulls are great. Personally, I only have problems with Akitas; use to have one and even with my training skills I was never able to trust this dog around strangers. I highly recommend some good positive training books if you are new to dogs; if you are not new to dogs, ignore everything I say. BTW, the eye contact thing can be a sign of impending fear aggression when other body language goes with it. But, in a puppy class, the first thing that is taught is making eye contact...you can't train a dog that doesn't pay attention. Enjoy the love.
Seth


----------



## bikehunter (Oct 3, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> America's dog. Maligned because of macho a$$wipes who think they make them look bad. The most underrated dogs around. But I'm probably biased.


 
+1 on drug dealers, and other bottom feeders, who have ruined the reputation of these great dogs. American Pit Bulls, Staffordshire Bull Terriers and American Staffordshires were for years the dog of choice for many Americans. At least as far back Our Gang (The Little Rascals:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pete_the_Pup

An interesting side note is that, in more barbaric times, in the UK, tho' these dogs were trained to fight and sometimes kill other dogs in the ring, these dogs often had to be separated and a dog who bit a handler, even accidentally, was more often than not, immediately put down (Remember, this was in the heat of a battle to the death. If you've ever tried to separate fighting dogs, of any breed, you know what I'm saying.) As a result, years of selective breeding almost completely eliminated "Pit Bulls" which would even dream of biting a human. Even today, if a Pit Bull bites a human, 99.9% of the time, you can lay the entire blame on the owner of the dog. 

The sad part is that irresponsible dog owners have been the cause of hysterical breed specific legislation in many places. A low down dirty shame, because these breeds can be such great dogs (A pet peeve, as you may have guessed. <g>)
http://www.pitbullsontheweb.com/petbull/legislation.php


----------



## Burl Source (Oct 5, 2011)

Seth said:


> BTW, the eye contact thing can be a sign of impending fear aggression when other body language goes with it.
> Seth



With Kirby, the eye contact is followed by goofy tail wagging.
I work into the evenings and usually keep my shop door open. Now he likes to come inside every once in a while just to hang out.
If I am working on the computer and ignore him while I am finish something up, he thinks it's funny to push my chair around.
Just give him some scratches and tell him he's a good boy and he is content.


----------



## Burl Source (Oct 6, 2011)

Now Kirby has discovered my golf cart.
Likes it better than his dog bed.


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't have any experience with pitbulls, and I have to admit that I was influenced by the bad press they got - and I have a lot of respect for their strength. But I really liked the one Warren has (btw, haven't seen him here in a long time), and Kirby looks like a real friendly fellow. I wish I could have a dog, but living alone in an apartment just isn't the setup for it. 

Stefan


----------

